# test posting a picture



## Guest (May 5, 1999)

sorry[This message has been edited by roberto (edited 05-04-99).]


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

ROberto,If you would direct a post to Joe on the ibs board, I'm sure he will be able to help you. He is our resident computer expert, guru or proffessor. I other words he knows all and I for one am totally awed and amazed at his capabilities. Plus He is very helpful.


----------

